# Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker



## xbxmxnn (13. Januar 2008)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich hoffe ich gehe Euch nicht langsam auf die Nerven mit dem Thema "Multirolle in der Brandung", aber ich habe hier gerade die Dezemberausgabe des Blinker liegen, und da war ein kleiner Bericht über das "typisch britische" Brandungsangeln, gefolgt von der "Expertenfrage des Monats", wo sich einige "Experten" (ich kenne einige von denen, und die haben es echt drauf, also dazu keine Anmerkung, ich schließe mich an, dass es wirklich Experten sind) zum Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle äußerten. Hier mal kurz zusammengefasst:

a) Kai Rohde: Multi macht viel mehr Spaß, braucht aber mehr Übung, daher nimmt er meist eher Stationärrolle.

b) Marcel "Marci" Martins: Mit der Multi wirft man weiter, aber Stationärrolle ist schneller beim Einkurbeln.

c) Bernard Harms: Multi ist robuster und wirft weiter, aber Stationärrolle reicht für unsere Verhältnisse aus.

d) Holger Freese: Multi wirft viel weiter, aber man braucht Übung, und da es gar nicht nötig ist, so weit zu werfen, reicht die Stationärrolle.

Meine Überlegungen jetzt zu den Mienungen (wohlgemerkt, eigene Perzeption und ganz eigene Meinung, Schelte also ggf. an mich):

a) Kai Rohde: Richtig, es macht mehr Spaß, und für den Spaß gehe ich überhaupt brandungsangeln! Dafür übe ich gerne auch mal ein wenig!

b) Marci: Ja, stimmt, für Wettkampfangler sehe ich den Vorteil des schnelleren Einholens ein; ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Wettkampfangeln, sondern möchte Spaß und Freude am Brandungsangeln haben und weit werfen, daher Pluspunkt für die Multi.

c) Bernard Harms: Nicht das Bessere nehmen, weil bei unseren Gegebenheiten das andere ausreicht - mir nicht!

d) Man muss nicht so weit werfen bei uns? Wenn ich richtig weit werfen kann, kann ich auch kurz werfen, andersherum aber nicht unbedingt, und wer hat noch nicht erlebt, dass er die Fische einfach nicht erreicht hat? Also ist Wurfweite doch wichtig?!

Zusammenfassung: Alle Experten sagen, dass die Multi besser ist, außer für das Wettkampfangeln, wo es auf schnelles Einkurbeln ankommt (wobei moderne Multis wie die Penn 525Mag oder Daiwa 7HT Mag wahrscheinlich nicht langsamer sind, aber das diskutieren wir in einem anderen Trööt, ja? |supergri ), aber alle benutzen die Stationärrolle - ich weiß, dass mittlerweile neben mir noch ein paar andere die Multi am Strand benutzen, aber immer noch: warum sowenige? Ich kenne viele, man muss nur mal durchs Forum klickern, die richtig viel Geld für Gerät ausgeben und richtig oft losgehen, haben die keine Lust, sich malan die Multi zu machen? Ein wenig üben oder so? Oder gibt es noch andere Gründe, die gegen die Multi sprechen?

Und, last not least, ich bin immer bereit und froh über jeden, der es einfach mal testen möchte, er kann gerne mal mein Gerät benutzen und wird sehen, das Werfen mit der Multi ist überhaupt keine Hexerei, macht aber richtig Spaß! :l

Also, Viele Grüße an alle, und...    Feuer frei! :vik:


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Moin Abuman,

was hälst du von den Stöckern von Greys... Bekomme sie demnächst ins Programm und werde mich nun langsam auch rantrauen (zumindestens werde ich dies Jahr anfangen zu "üben:vik:")... Ne Penn 525 Mag hab ich schon! Wenn du mal Zeit/Lust hast können wir ja mal die Stöcker testen und nebenbei erklärst mir mal son büschen die Technik  #6...


----------



## heinzrch (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Die Stöcker sind das Problem - gibt keine gescheiten (und bezahlbaren...) Stöcker bei uns.
Wird Zeit, dass das Multifischen bei uns populärer wird (der Anfang scheint ja schon mal gemacht zu sein).
Wo bleiben z.B. die Karpfenangler ? - für die wäre die Multi doch ideal, mit > 50g ideal zu werfen und einen perfekten Freilauf haben die Multis quasi mit dabei !


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Gescheite Ruten gibt das "demnächst" ne Menge! Bezahlbar ist eine Auslegungssache... Gute "normale" Brandungsstöcker kosten auch ab 300 Flocken aufwärts...


----------



## degl (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

@all,

wie legt ihr Multirollenbenutzer eure Ruten denn im Brandungsdreibein ab,respektive stehen die Rollen denn (in etwa so wie beim Trolling),oder hängen die Multis dann nach unten?(wie bei den Stationärrollen)
Und wieviele Ringe braucht dann eine Brandungsrute,damit die Schnur nicht an den Blank kommt?

gruß degl


----------



## kof (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

@abuman:

wohnst ja jetzt im rheinland.. ich habe auch interesse an baitcastern... wenn du mal boch auf ne demo hast?!

cheers
marc


----------



## xbxmxnn (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Moin moin zusammen,

verzeiht, ich musste dienstlich zwei Tage weg; 

@Marcel: Ich kenne Greys, gibt es-wie bei allen anderen Marken- von nunjagehtso bis zu echtwahnsinn, aber gibt auf jeden Fall wirklich klasse Stöcker. Und ich meine auch, gute Multiruten sind im Schnitt nicht teurer als gleichwertige Stationärberingte, und gerade Greys hat ziemlich günstige im Angebot. :m
Ich selbst habe Century und Daiwa im "Programm", und da sieht es ebenso aus, wobei bei Century die günstigeren eher seltenausfallen.

@heizrch: ich weiß von ein paar wenigen Karpfenanglern, die zumindest versuchen, den Wurfstil von Wettkampfanglern anzunehmen, einfach, um köder- und gerätschonend weit werfenzu können. In anderen Ländern sind tatsächlich Multis für Karpfenangler die bevorzugte Wahl, zum Beispiel in Japan, aber hier ist es wohl mit den Karpfenanglern wie mit den Brandungsanglern: "Wat der Bauer nich kennt, frisst er nich". :q

@degl: Bei mir stehen die Multis auch im Dreibein meistens oben auf der Rute, das hält, zumindest, wenn die Schnur straff ist,eigentlich immer; aber wenn die Rute sich mal dreht und die Rolle unten hängt, ist das auch kein Problem, die Rollen sind ja klein genug, um trotzdem nicht an den Rutenständer zu kommen.
Die Anzahl der Ringe ist unterschiedlich, abhängig von Länge und Aktion der Rute; es gibt Ruten mit einer Aktion ähnlich der von deutschen Stationärrollenberingten, da braucht man ggf einen bis zwei weniger Ringe, wenn man eine sehr weiche Spitze hat, schon mehr; und natürlich braucht man bei einer 3,60-Rute (fische ich) weniger Ringe als bei 4,50m. Für die meisten Modelle gibt es aber Beringungstabellen, ud ein guter Rutenbauer wie der,d er mene Ruten baut, hat es auch drauf, das selbst rauszufinden.

@kof: Schlimm, oder? Die Eingeborenen hier halten ja Rhein und Mosel für "große Gewässer", ich persönlich finde sie enttäuschend klein... Die Gewässer, meine ich, nicht die Rheinländer. Ich schick Dir heut oder spätestens morgen mal ne Mail. #h

Viele Grüße |wavey:

Abumann


----------



## bobbl (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Ich hab ja auch ne Multi mit Magnetbremse und allem, find aber keine bezahlbare Rute,die 3 Teilig ist...


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Stimmt, die meisten Ruten sind zweiteilig; dreiteilige sind noch die Ausnahme, wobei gerade bei den heutigen deutschen Ruten mit der Low-Rider-Beringung das Angeln mit der Multi kein Problem ist; nur bei den älteren Modellen mit vier Riesenringen kann es zu Problemen kommen, weil die Schnur den Blank berührt.


----------



## bobbl (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Kannst du mir bitte ein paar Modelle mit ebend dieser Beringung nennen (low Rider),die ich in Deutschland problemlos bekomme und die nicht mehr als 150 Euro kosten?


----------



## Pinn (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*



Abumann schrieb:


> @kof: Schlimm, oder? Die Eingeborenen hier halten ja Rhein und Mosel für "große Gewässer", ich persönlich finde sie enttäuschend klein... Die Gewässer, meine ich, nicht die Rheinländer.



Moin abumann,

der Rhein in meiner Gegend (Ruhrpott) ist lt. Google.Earth bei normalem Wasserstand zwischen 350m und 500m breit und er hat offiziell eine Länge von 1324 Kilometern. Was ist daran klein? Du bist vielleicht breitere Gewässer gewohnt, aber die Länge geht doch schon, oder? :q

Davon ab, deinen Threaderöffnungsbeitrag fand ich sehr gut, weil ich auch ein Multirollenfan bin. Meine Erfahrungen dabei beschränken sich allerdings auf das horizontale Spinnfischen vom Ufer (im Gegensatz zum Vertikalangeln vom Boot usw.).  Also Angelei mit relativ kurzen und leichten Trigger-Ruten bis 2,40m.

Bei längeren Ruten (XXL-Feeder- und Karpfenruten) habe ich bisher nur Freilauf-Stationärrollen verwendet, aber die Eignung von Multirollen leuchtet mir sofort ein. Ne offene Multibremse ist sicher noch viel sensibler als eine offene Freilaufbremse.

Die Wurftechnik müsste ich üben.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## xbxmxnn (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Hi Werner,

stimmt schon, der Rhein ist schon mächtig; mich schreckt aber immer ein wenig ab, dass es, zumindest hier im Bereich Koblenz, so gut wie unmöglich ist, mal irgendwo zu sein, wo keine Menschen sind, oder gar mal einfach nichts zu sehen von Lärm und Menschen und so - auf beiden Seiten verlaufen direkt am Ufer größere Straßen, und wenn ich am Strand stehe, sehe ich vor mir nur noch Wasser, und das finde ich absolut herrlich!

Das Werfen mit einer Multi ist wirklich einfach; wenn man möchte, kann man gerade mit den neueren mit Magnetbremse wie mit einer Stationärrolle werfen, wobei man egal mit welcher Rolle immer an der Wurftechnik feilen kann. Der Vorteil, wie ich ihn sehe, ist aber tatsächlich der Freilauf, und obendrein das Gewicht - eine 6000er Abu fasst über 250 Meter 0,35er Schnur, wiegt aber nur einen Bruchteil einer großen Stationärrolle.

@bobbl: Kriegst heut, spätestens morgen, eine Mail!

Viele Grüße,

Dirk / Abumann


----------



## Platte (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Hallo Dirk, wenn du mal wieder in alter Heimat bist gebe mal Bescheid wenn du wieder losgehst.
Können gerne bei Euch aufn Camping angeln.:m
Brauche da noch nen par Tips bezüglich Multi. Das letzte mal hat es ja nun nicht so gut ausgesehen bei mir als ich Dein Gerät nutzen durfte:c


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Wie jetzt, Du willst mit der Multi angeln? Oder mit anderen Ruten und Stationärer? Aber klar, kann losgehen und Du alles probieren, was so runsteht - ich bin wohl in zwei Wochen für ein paar Tage oben, um Karneval herum - Flucht vor dem Trubel, ist nicht so meins!
Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## Micky (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

@ Torsten & Dirk: Das Spektakel würde ich mir gerne ansehen und wenn Möglich auch gerne mal nen MULTIWURF machen. Die Versuchung dazu hatte ich ja schon beim Surfcasting in Lippe vor 3 Jahren, aber da war mir das alles noch zu suspekt.

Torsten, Nummer von mir hast Du, dann bitte kurze SMS


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Moin,

klar klötern wir Dich an, kannst immer gerne nen Multiwurf machen, und da muss Dir nuchts suspekt sein, wenn sogar ich das hinkriege... ich stelle die Rolle auch so ein, dass Du auf jeden Fall nen Tüdel kriegst! |supergri Nein,kein Problem, ehrlich, ist mittlerweile nicht mehr unsicherer als ne Stationärrolle, wirst sehen.


----------



## Platte (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

:q das wird ja lustig. Micky ich telenier dich an..
Dirk, einfach melden bei mir wenn du loskommst.#6Klar will ich gerne mit Multi probieren. Nummer schicke ich dir noch mal per PN oder rufst im Laden an.
Lg Thorsten


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Das lässt sich gut an! Ich hab da auch ein wenig neues Gerät, rüste gerade um, und ich glaube, da ist was bei, was Dir gefallen wird! 

Was macht eigentlich der Fisch an der Küste? Und hatte ich berichtet, dass meine Dame hinterhältigerweise eine Meerforelle gefangen hat? Maßig, silberblank, wunderhübsch... Ohne Ankündigung, nach etwa zwei Minuten angeln, allerdings vom Boot. Fies, oder?


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

@ Abuman

Guck mal!!! Mein neues Baby is endlich da :l... Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf meinem neuen Greysstock warten und hoffen das der "Windgott" es endlich mal gut mit uns meint am WE!!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Sehr chic :l, Glückwunsch! Gefällt mir gut, viel Spaß damit!

An welche Greys willst Du die denn schrauben? Auf dem Kutter hattest Du die Nitra, oder? Auch eine sehr schöne Wurfrute, wie ich finde.

Berichte doch mal, wie es läuft!


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Ich hab momentan die Apollo in 14 ft







Aber die ist glaub ich von der Aktion her zu hart ;+... Ich hab mir zum austestetn jetzt noch die hier bestellt :l!!!
















quelle: www.greysfishing.com

Mal sehen, bin schon oberhippelig :m...


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Zu hart gibts doch gar nicht... und ich hielt die Apollo für eine echt feine Wurfrute, hab ich mal geworfen, wirklich nett und nicht zu hart; die Nitra finde ich im Wurf fast heftiger, aber so richtig gespannt bin ich, was Du über die Platinum sagst; auf jeden Fall werfen alle die Ruten völlig anders als die üblichen deutschen (bzw. japanischen) Ruten - trotzdem glaube ich, wirst Du Spaß damit haben!


----------



## Marcel1409 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Wann bist denn mal wieder "oben"?! Können ja mal Nummern austauschen und dann zusammen ans Wasser, oder?!


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Multirolle - Bericht im Blinker*

Hi Marcel, 

Du hast ne Mail!

Willst Du nur für Spaß mit der Multi werfen, oder willst Du auch beim Angeln evtl. darauf umsteigen?

Grüße,

Dirk


----------

